# Cruze Factory Rim Part Numbers?



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

It looks like the steel rims part number listed above is old, the new part number is 13412196. 



EDIT: Looks like I found a list with most of them on this website below, so i answered my own question. 

http://www.gmpartsclub.com/parts-catalog/chevrolet/cruze/2013/lt/1-4l-l4-gas/front-suspension/wheels


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like the Spark Plugs in our cars. The manual says 41-117 but if you go to look it up anywhere it will say 41-120 or some other number and it will say the first number superseded the second. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/35-1-8l/8515-no-one-can-agree-ac-delco-plugs.html. They ought to wait until they decide on a number before publishing it or not change it once it has been established. Especially for minimal changes.


----------

